# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 6 (Original-Text vom 02.10.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Einen in Redaktionskreisen geradezu mystischen Ruf genießt der Aufmacher des Voodoo-Tuning-Artikels von Thilo Bayer aus der Ausgabe 01/2001. Dort gibt der Voodoo-Meister persönlich die besten Tipps, um eine 3dfx-Karte richtig einzustellen und zu übertakten.

Das Ganze sogar komplett ohne rituelles Hühnchen-Schlachten oder Verbrennen von fragwürdigen, getrockneten Pflanzen. Entgegen anderslautenden Gerüchten wurden für den Artikel damals auch keine Seelen verkauft oder verpfändet.

Viel Spaß mit dem alten Erinnerungsstück.


----------

